

Exploring the frontiers of happiness - FiReaNG3L
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/dan_gilbert_researches_happiness.html

======
d0mine
Some ideas from this talk are similar to ideas from the book "Predictably
Irrational: The Hidden Forces That Shape Our Decisions"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=413915>

Bernoulli formula (on expected value) has an interesting flaw which leads to
the St. Petersburg paradox
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Petersburg_paradox>

------
geeko
Awesome Talk! Really enjoyed it. Feel so dumb now :)

